# Camera around 20k



## sharathn29 (Dec 23, 2013)

First digital camera and new to photography, don't know anything!!!

What's your budget?
Rs. 17-20k 
can extend upto 22k

Camera type?
Point and Shoot/ SLR

Body Style?
Doesn't matter

How much zoom do you want/expect?


Do you care for manual exposure controls?
yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Family Photos and occasional photos(Sceneries)

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? Video?
Indoor+Low Light+Videos

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
i)* Nikon Coolpix S9500*
Nikon Coolpix S9500 Advance Point and shoot Rs.17055 Price in India - Buy Nikon Coolpix S9500 Advance Point and shoot Black Online - Nikon: Flipkart.com

ii)*Sony DSC-WX300*
Sony CyberShot DSC-WX300 Point & Shoot Rs.19100 Price in India - Buy Sony CyberShot DSC-WX300 Point & Shoot Black Online - Sony: Flipkart.com

iii)*Nikon 1 J1 Mirrorless*
Nikon 1 J1 Mirrorless Rs.18960 Price in India - Buy Nikon 1 J1 Mirrorless Black Online - Nikon: Flipkart.com

iv)*Sony DSC-HX20V*
Sony DSC-HX20V Point & Shoot Rs.19400 Price in India - Buy Sony DSC-HX20V Point & Shoot Black Online - Sony: Flipkart.com

v)*Nikon D3100*
Nikon D3100 SLR Rs.23999 Price in India - Buy Nikon D3100 SLR Black Online - Nikon: Flipkart.com


Any brand preference?
No

From where will you be buying?
Online or Local store

Any other features you need?


Anything else you would like to tell us?
first thought of buying point and shoot with high zoom but I am buying the camera in my dad's money,I cant buy a new one for next 4-5 years, so thought of basic SLR's. As i said I am new to photography don't know anything.
And I need to to know is it really necessary to have a wifi enabled camera.


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

It's good that you have given us some information. I guess already you are in a confused state whether to pick a compact or csc or dslr. Take time, do some research and get things clear and decide.

In general I won't expect an electronic product to last for 5 years with out giving some trouble. I think DSLR might be more durable than compact.


----------



## quagmire (Dec 24, 2013)

OP how much zoom do you want exactly?

If 3X-7X is sufficient then Olympus E-PL3, Sony NEX-F3,  Nikon 1 J1 Mirrorless cameras will give you better IQ than P&S.


----------

